# Current WWE Divas who are dating WWE superstars in real life?



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Alicia fox is sleeping with bad news barrett.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Renee - Titty Master
Nattie - Tyson Kidd
Eden - Cody Rhodes
Naomi - Jimmy Uso

I wonder about Emma, Summer Rae, Alicia Fox, Paige, and Layla. All are way too hot to be single.


----------



## Mordecai. (Apr 21, 2014)

richyque said:


> Alicia fox is sleeping with bad news barrett.


I thought they broke up ages ago?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

richyque said:


> Alicia fox is sleeping with bad news barrett.


That's shocking...I would never of thought of them together


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't remember where I saw it at either on here or facebook but I think Dean and Renee look cute together... are they dating?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm fairly certain that Summer Rae is a fan of a particular 'dango.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus and Rebecca Knox.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sheamus and Rebecca Knox.


I thought he was married


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Romangirl252 said:


> I thought he was married


Sheamus married? Can't be.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

I've heard Bayley and Erick Rowan (Wtf?) are dating


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Enigmal said:


> I've heard Bayley and Erick Rowan (Wtf?) are dating


LOL. 

I think she's got a BF outside of WWE.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sheamus married? Can't be.


I thought he was...I think I've seen a picture of him and a blonde woman saying that it was his wife


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Enigmal said:


> I've heard Bayley and Erick Rowan (Wtf?) are dating


I can't see that happening


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I think Bayley has a husband and a child. At least from what I read off another site.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, I think Bayley has a husband and a child. At least from what I read off another site.


Not too surprised. I saw this picture on her Instagram and I was wondering if that was her husband/child.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

OP, you just named all the relationships that are public. Most of them from Total Divas and AJ's is only public because you fans are noisy bitches. All the other relationships are only speculation.


----------



## Uptown Tickler (Apr 19, 2014)

Does anyone know who Aksana is seeing? Damn, that woman is my favorite! And secondly, aren't any of these women gay? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Uptown Tickler said:


> Does anyone know who Aksana is seeing? Damn, that woman is my favorite! And secondly, aren't any of these women gay? *Is that too much to ask?*


probably.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bayley's married?? :shocked:


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

i herd steph is going out wit tripple h


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Not too surprised. I saw this picture on her Instagram and I was wondering if that was her husband/child.


Judging by the age of that kid, I'm gonna guess it's not hers, just his. She's been wrestling steadily for 4 years now, there's no 10+ month gap she'd have had a kid in.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Antonio Cesaro and Sara Del Ray 

Ok she's diva trainer so close enough and the reason Antonio is appears on NXT so much.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Bayley's married?? :shocked:


Nope, just has a boyfriend.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Judging by the age of that kid, I'm gonna guess it's not hers, just his. She's been wrestling steadily for 4 years now, there's no 10+ month gap she'd have had a kid in.




It is her kid, I'm pretty sure that she has 2.

Renee > Ambrose
Naomi > Uso
Alicia Fox > Barrett
Natalya > Tyson
SDR > Cesaro
Bellas > Cena & Bryan
Rosa > Micheal Hayes 
AJ > Punk
Eden > Rhodes

Other than them

Emma is with someone outside WWE
Charlotte is married to Kenneth Cameron(Bram in TNA)
Jojo is dating Jake Carter(Vader's son)
There are rumours about Paige and Corey Graves being together


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Judging by the age of that kid, I'm gonna guess it's not hers, just his. She's been wrestling steadily for 4 years now, there's no 10+ month gap she'd have had a kid in.





xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It is her kid, I'm pretty sure that she has 2.
> 
> Renee > Ambrose
> Naomi > Uso
> ...


I'm confused now on the whole Bayley/kid thing. :lol

& That's odd. Emma said in an interview before WrestleMania that she's single, and that interview was almost a month ago.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm confused now on the whole Bayley/kid thing. :lol
> 
> & That's odd. Emma said in an interview before WrestleMania that she's single, and that interview was almost a month ago.



I know that before Emma came to WWE that she was dating a Canadian wrestler but someone posted a picture of her a few weeks ago of her at a bodybuilding show with her boyfriend.

As for Bayley, she had her kids before she became a wrestler. And I might be wrong but I think one of them is called Bayley.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I know that before Emma came to WWE that she was dating a Canadian wrestler but someone posted a picture of her a few weeks ago of her at a bodybuilding show with her boyfriend.
> 
> As for Bayley, she had her kids before she became a wrestler. And I might be wrong but I think one of them is called Bayley.


That kid looks about 18 months old. 18 months ago Bayley was doing WWE tryouts and wrestling in SHIMMER.
I assumed she got a boyfriend in Florida who already had a kid. 

Bayley's only 24 and has been wrestling since 2008 regularly so yeah, I don't know where she found the time to have multiple kids.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

A girl posing with a baby or a guy doesn't always mean that it is her boyfriend or that kid is actually hers...Just saying. I must admit I got a chuckle out of the idea of Bayley being a mother of two, but there is absolutely no proof on the internet to back this up.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

My IQ dropped several points reading the Bailey comments.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

PimentoSlice said:


> A girl posing with a baby or a guy doesn't always mean that it is her boyfriend or that kid is actually hers...Just saying. I must admit I got a chuckle out of the idea of Bayley being a mother of two, but there is absolutely no proof on the internet to back this up.


That photo might well be her boyfriend. Few comments on instagram regarding him from people who claim to know.

Bayley having children seems unlikely as she hasn't had a break in wrestling for years. Wouldn't put it past the WWE to keep it quiet though. Tamina has a couple of kids, but never gets mentioned.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I was just going by what some people were saying on another forum when that pic was posted there. 

That dude thou says she's his best friend. And that kid is probably just his.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

sargeant80 said:


> That photo might well be her boyfriend. Few comments on instagram regarding him from people who claim to know.
> 
> Bayley having children seems unlikely as she hasn't had a break in wrestling for years. Wouldn't put it past the WWE to keep it quiet though. Tamina has a couple of kids, but never gets mentioned.


Tamina is also a decade older than Bayley.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

This is her boyfriend, his name is Aaron Solow










And she has pics of what I've heard are her kid(s) on her personal facebook page.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Wow you guys are still hanging to this Bailey child thing.

Speechless.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> There are rumours about Paige and Corey Graves being together


I hope this isn't true. Corey looks like such a tool and I'd like to think Paige has better taste in men than that.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> I hope this isn't true. Corey looks like such a tool and I'd like to think Paige has better taste in men than that.


To be honest i think the only reason people think that is because of (as far as i know) 1 pic that was took of them together at the airport, that was a while ago though. ( They could have just been travelling together)
Also there's a pic of emma,paige and bailey together at 1 of their appartments with emma and bailey's bf's but paige is on her own in the pic so i'm guessing she's single atm. (unless if she does have a bf he didn't wanna be in the pic) who knows.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> To be honest i think the only reason people think that is because of (as far as i know) 1 pic that was took of them together at the airport, that was a while ago though. ( They could have just been travelling together)
> Also there's a pic of emma,paige and bailey together at 1 of their appartments with emma and bailey's bf's but paige is on her own in the pic so i'm guessing she's single atm. (unless if she does have a bf he didn't wanna be in the pic) who knows.


Yeah Paige has been very very good at keeping her private life private. I don't believe any rumor until there's some hard evidence, the photos of Renee and Ambrose together after Raw for example.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Yeah Paige has been very very good at keeping her private life private. I don't believe any rumor until there's some hard evidence, the photos of Renee and Ambrose together after Raw for example.


Haven't seen those pics of renee and ambrose ( i did see some of them at a bar together though ) so yeah i think they might be dating, But yeah paige somehow manages to keep herself to herself which must be hard these days with fans having stuff like smartphones, twitter etc.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Haven't seen those pics of renee and ambrose ( i did see some of them at a bar together though ) so yeah i think they might be dating, But yeah paige somehow manages to keep herself to herself which must be hard these days with fans having stuff like smartphones, twitter etc.


Well there was the report of her during Mania weekend where she hung back and kept away from all the craziness so I imagine she puts extra effort into keeping away from all of that and not making a spectacle of herself.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Well there was the report of her during Mania weekend where she hung back and kept away from all the craziness so I imagine she puts extra effort into keeping away from all of that and not making a spectacle of herself.


Yeah i read that too. That's pretty cool though, i do love that she's very professional and just gets on with work. I'd hate to see pics of her getting majorly drunk in public but i don't think she'd risk anything like that, she's worked too hard to get to where she is to risk messing it up.

Sorry that's off topic btw.  To add to the thread, i had no idea tamina had kids. :shocked: And i don't know if it's been mentioned already but i think summer rae might be dating fandango irl.


----------



## Uptown Tickler (Apr 19, 2014)

Clearly sleeping with Michael Hayes is doing wonders for Rosa Mendes' career.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Uptown Tickler said:


> Clearly sleeping with Michael Hayes is doing wonders for Rosa Mendes' career.


Well, she still has a job.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Emma and Santino

Layla and Fandango

Alexender rusev and lana

Paul Heyman and Brock lesnar


----------



## Uptown Tickler (Apr 19, 2014)

A job and a career are two different things. Yeah, she's employed and getting paid. But once the WWE eventually cuts her, she's got very limited options.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TEWA said:


> Wow you guys are still hanging to this Bailey child thing.
> 
> Speechless.


It's not a sin to know if she has a child or not. Nobody really knows if she does or not.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kronke said:


> Renee - Titty Master
> Nattie - Tyson Kidd
> Eden - Cody Rhodes
> Naomi - Jimmy Uso
> ...


Renee and the titty master so theres hope she doesn't go to ESPN


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Being married or dating outside the business doesn't matter.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Summer and Dean were travel buddies during summer. I wonder if they were dating as well.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> I hope this isn't true. Corey looks like such a tool and I'd like to think Paige has better taste in men than that.


Corey said on Twitter a while ago that his girlfriend makes his attires. I doubt Paige is a seamstress.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Uptown Tickler said:


> Clearly sleeping with Michael Hayes is doing wonders for Rosa Mendes' career.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I know that before Emma came to WWE that she was dating a Canadian wrestler but someone posted a picture of her a few weeks ago of her at a bodybuilding show with her boyfriend.


That wasn't her boyfriend, it was a group of NXT talents attending a fitness convention.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Paige used to dating a Wrestler from England. 

Some people said last year that she's dating Corey Graves... don't know if it's true


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> Paige used to dating a Wrestler from England.
> 
> Some people said last year that she's dating Corey Graves... don't know if it's true


I remember that picture and doesn't prove anything.

Paige & Graves did some WWE Houseshows together and they were travel buddies.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

sargeant80 said:


> I remember that picture and doesn't prove anything.
> 
> Paige & Graves did some WWE Houseshows together and they were travel buddies.


You might be 100% right. 

But all I'll say is people said the same thing when Punk/AJ pictures on the road started to pop up. Oh they just travel together because they're friends.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

zimonk said:


> You might be 100% right.
> 
> But all I'll say is people said the same thing when Punk/AJ pictures on the road started to pop up. Oh they just travel together because they're friends.


Its a little different in this case because the WWE almost always get NXT wrestlers in pairs when they do main roster shows as they don't like inexperienced people travelling solo.

Having said all that I've seen a picture of Paige's boyfriend when she was in the indies and Graves is certainly her physical type. She seems to like the edgy look, with lots of tattoos and piercings. :


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> Well there was the report of her during Mania weekend where she hung back and kept away from all the craziness so I imagine she puts extra effort into keeping away from all of that and not making a spectacle of herself.


that report isn't entirely correct though. she was out with the rest of the nxt roster on bourbon street on the sunday night. i can't 100% confirm what she was or was not drinking because by 3.30am i was already back in the hotel having drank too much  

the rest of my friends who did stay out have photos with her in the swamp bar taken between 3.30 and 4.30am


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

validreasoning said:


> that report isn't entirely correct though. she was out with the rest of the nxt roster on bourbon street on the sunday night. i can't 100% confirm what she was or was not drinking because by 3.30am i was already back in the hotel having drank too much
> 
> the rest of my friends who did stay out have photos with her in the swamp bar taken between 3.30 and 4.30am


Well I think she was out, but she wasn't making a spectacle of herself.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Uptown Tickler said:


> Does anyone know who Aksana is seeing? Damn, that woman is my favorite! And secondly, aren't any of these women gay? Is that too much to ask?


It's obvious AJ and Kaitlyn are secretly married to each other. Punk and Kaitlyn's fiance are just cover ups : 
Kidding :lol

The only other one I heard about was Alicia Fox and Wade Barret, along with some rumor of Rosa Mendez and Michael Hayes lol.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

So those pictures of Paige kissing chicks are just her friends?

Damn, don't ruin the fantasy fellas.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

FlynnerMcGee said:


> So those pictures of Paige kissing chicks are just her friends?
> 
> Damn, don't ruin the fantasy fellas.


lol. To be specific, she was kissing her brother's girlfriend who she was close friends with too.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess we can put Lana and Rusev on the list. :lmao
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0507/575872/reason-for-recent-wwe-developmental-cuts/


----------



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> Paige used to dating a Wrestler from England.
> 
> Some people said last year that she's dating Corey Graves... don't know if it's true


Corey Graves has a wife and I'm pretty sure he has a kid so they've never dated.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> I guess we can put Lana and Rusev on the list. :lmao
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0507/575872/reason-for-recent-wwe-developmental-cuts/


LOL. I dont buy that at all.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

mattheel said:


> LOL. I dont buy that at all.


Based on....what?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

What a creepy thread :lmao


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Read that Lana is dating Rusev.. Well played Rusev, well played


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Rusev become the #1 Heel of the IWC now.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Based on....what?


If I was to buy it, what would THAT be based on?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

mattheel said:


> If I was to buy it, what would THAT be based on?


The credibility of Dave Meltzer and his 30 year old newsletter.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

mattheel said:


> If I was to buy it, what would THAT be based on?


The fact that there's a strong precedent in wrestling for it happening, and it's being reported by a reliable publication?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Hahaha Michael Hayes and Rosa Mendes, the fuck???


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I had a dream once where me and Veronica Lane were dating. Not sure if that counts as reliable evidence but there you go.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

sargeant80 said:


> Its a little different in this case because the WWE almost always get NXT wrestlers in pairs when they do main roster shows as they don't like inexperienced people travelling solo.
> 
> Having said all that *I've seen a picture of Paige's boyfriend when she was in the indies* and Graves is certainly her physical type. She seems to like the edgy look, with lots of tattoos and piercings. :



Link to picture please?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Titty Master and Renee, that is a well documented story that made me realize how creepy are Ambrose's female fans.

Alicia and BNB were a couple, not anymore.

I heard about Hayes and Rosa (maybe the reason why Rosa has a job despite the lack of talent), but the last I read is that she was dating one of the Matadores.

About Paige I read just about anything: That she dated Graves, that she dated Maddox, that she likes girls, even that Xavier Woods tried something with her, but nothing has been confirmed. Like someone posted I think she likes guys with tatoos and that "alternative" look, but she is really good keeping her personal life to herself. Probably we'll see something in TD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev crush Lana.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Not at developmental but was for awhile, Raquel Diaz & Vaudevillans Aiden English


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Hahaha Michael Hayes and Rosa Mendes, the fuck???


It's a long-standing rumor that the reason why Rosa still has a job after all these years is because she offered this deal to Hayes in exchange for an iron-clad contract:


----------



## TheRyan915 (Feb 1, 2011)

Paige had a long time boyfriend back in England that she had to part ways with when she moved to the US for the WWE. He's actually in the documentary about her family when she's about to get on the plane to Florida. His name is Gry Karlsen. 

Here are two pics of them together way back in '09.



















Also you can see them saying goodbye in the documentary here - 




Should take you to just around the correct time. (32:03)


----------



## Lanealkarate (Feb 5, 2015)

Wade Barrett is dating Canadian television host and multimedia business entrepreneur Rachel David. These Wrestlers Love Their Canadian Women lol.


----------



## Lanealkarate (Feb 5, 2015)

Also Rachel David post pics of Wade and Her all the damn time her Instagram is full of pics with them together look her instagram up type in google Rachel David Instagram


----------



## Lanealkarate (Feb 5, 2015)

She's a Cute little shit.. Tiny Wade's Been Dating her for a while now.


----------

